# What's your stance width?



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

What stance width does everybody use? I jib around in the park all day but when there is pow, you can find me in the trees. List your height and angles too. Thanks.

Height: 5'10"
Width: 24 inches
Angles: 15 -15


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

5' 10"
22.5"
12, -9


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

175cm
54cm
21, 3/6


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

185 cm

Width:
The reference of the board unless it feels too narrow, then one notch wider. 
Between 54-59 cm.

Angles:
15/-15 on asym twins, 

18/-6 to- 12 on directional twins, up to

+30/+6 on freecarvers but only carving nice groomers. If I ride moguls or want some air I change to +24 to + 21 / -3 to -6


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya depends on the board but my daily driver 

22.5"
17, -12

5'7" for reference.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

5'8 / 172cm
23" / 58.5cm
18/-9 or 21/-6


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

180cm (5'9)
60cm (23.6'')
12/-12

might experiment next year, a bit narrower stance on a Party Platter and just slighly more carvy angles on a Surfari (nothing as crazy as double forward!)


----------



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

I miss measured the stance width on my new board (capita Ultrafear 153). I'm actually at 22.5" on this one. Do you guys think that is too narrow? Or is 22.5 still on the wider side when it comes to stance widths?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Height: 173 cm (5'8")
Stance Width: 21.5" to 23.5"
Angles: +15/-15, +21/-9 or +27/+9


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ShredR said:


> I miss measured the stance width on my new board (capita Ultrafear 153). I'm actually at 22.5" on this one. Do you guys think that is too narrow? Or is 22.5 still on the wider side when it comes to stance widths?


Did you even look at the responses you asked for?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

5'11
20,5-21
27/6


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

5'10''
18 degree offset
+24 / +6 for days when I want to spend more time carving across and uphill, than down
+15 / -3 for most "forward facing" days
+12 / -6 for switchy, spinny days
for more than a decade, used to ride max bolts (so what, 24.5in on most decks?), then "narrowed" to 23.5 last couple of seasons
am looking to narrow to 21.5 for carving / 22.5 for switch and spinning, next season (because I am incredibly doubtful that this season will be a go-ahead, in Australia, unfortunately)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

175 cm (5'9")
21 ~ 22.5" depending on board
24/-6, 21/-9, 15/-15 depending on board


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

180cm
*Normal board*

No idea of stance width but I go to the second last bolt place for both feet, for all types of riding.
15/15 I like riding switch so need to be neutral on a true twin board

*Powder board*

front and rear foot all way back
15 front, 9 back


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

5'8
37yrs
12,-12 on everything
20.625" to 21.5" depending on the board.

I was at 22.25" for a long time then started experimenting. The narrower I went, the better it felt. I was also able to take some angle off the front foot. Shortening my stance made a positive difference in how camber boards ride.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

175cm (5'9")
64kg (140lbs)
54cm (21.5")
+15 -15

Thinking about experimenting more slight duck or forward stances for when I'm on a directional/powder board.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

5'10
between 15/18 front between 0/-15 back
stance 21.5

I have very short legs


----------



## Suprateam (Feb 21, 2020)

6'
24"
+18° -15°


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

5'7" / 170 cm
155 lbs / 70 kg
20" to 20.5"/ 508 mm to 521 mm
+18° 0°

Interestingly, the 2020 Rossignol Sushi 144 I just bought has a minimum stance width of 20.5", despite the fact it has a minimum weight rating of 110 lbs. I'd expect a lot of 110 lb riders to be in the 5' to 5'4" range, and 20.5" might be a bit on the wide side for some riders of that height.

Here are Jones' recommendations:










This website recommends narrower:


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I put both bindings all the way back on my Sushi 145cm in powder, I find its bouncier but requires less effort to lift the nose. I'm 81kg's and 180cm.


----------



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> 5'10''
> 18 degree offset
> +24 / +6 for days when I want to spend more time carving across and uphill, than down
> +15 / -3 for most "forward facing" days
> ...






Eug said:


> 5'7" / 170 cm
> 155 lbs / 70 kg
> 20" to 20.5"/ 508 mm to 521 mm
> +18° 0°
> ...


I think those charts are best for beginners that are trying to get an idea of how to set up their deck for the first time. I've always had a wider stance at 5'10" 175 lbs. 23-24 is the best for my proportions imo


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Myoko said:


> I put both bindings all the way back on my Sushi 145cm in powder, I find its bouncier but requires less effort to lift the nose. I'm 81kg's and 180cm.


I am thinking about getting a Sushi. I am 85kg, 1.8m. 
Should I be worried about float? 
I mean the tail is already non existent, if I have to set it all the way back, thinking maybe it is not the right board. I would probably not ride it on the deepest days though as I have a Mind Expander. 
Would like to use it for resort trees days where things could get hard, or some slush days. 

Thanks


----------



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> 5'10''
> 18 degree offset
> +24 / +6 for days when I want to spend more time carving across and uphill, than down
> +15 / -3 for most "forward facing" days
> ...


I've always ridden pretty wide at 23-24", ever since I took my AASI test in 2011. I just took my new board (22.5" stance) out on the rail I have setup in my backyard and it felt awkwardly narrow. Maybe it's all mental but I moved it back to the outermost bolts at 24". Feels more balanced and comfy to me!


----------



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

LeDe said:


> I am thinking about getting a Sushi. I am 85kg, 1.8m.
> Should I be worried about float?
> I mean the tail is already non existent, if I have to set it all the way back, thinking maybe it is not the right board. I would probably not ride it on the deepest days though as I have a Mind Expander.
> Would like to use it for resort trees days where things could get hard, or some slush days.
> ...


Honestly I've ridden all different shapes and sizes of boards in pow and I prefer a centered stance between 23-24" wide. And I ride a 153cm at 5'10" in all conditions. I have a theory that if you ride the same setup consistently your muscle memory will become optimal. But to answer your question, no I think you will be just fine.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

ShredR said:


> Honestly I've ridden all different shapes and sizes of boards in pow and I prefer a centered stance between 23-24" wide. And I ride a 153cm at 5'10" in all conditions. I have a theory that if you ride the same setup consistently your muscle memory will become optimal. But to answer your question, no I think you will be just fine.


Thanks! 
I think you are probably right, and skills makes a lot of boards and setup works after a few runs. 
At the moment just trying to experiment different shapes. The Sushi will be probably deeply discounted, it is clearly exotic and I love the topsheet this year!


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

ShredR said:


> I think those charts are best for beginners that are trying to get an idea of how to set up their deck for the first time. I've always had a wider stance at 5'10" 175 lbs. 23-24 is the best for my proportions imo


I can’t say I’m a super expert boarder or anything, but I’d put myself at upper intermediate or lower advanced, and I personally have never liked wide stances. That second chart with the narrower stance recommendations actually fits me well for stance width.

I don’t go in the terrain park though.

Anyhow, whatever works for people is fine. However, I was just commenting that the Sushi’s minimum 20.5” stance seems a bit wide for their claimed minimum 110 weight, at least for some riders that size.


----------



## ShredR (Mar 24, 2020)

Eug said:


> I can’t say I’m a super expert boarder or anything, but I’d put myself at upper intermediate or lower advanced, and I personally have never liked wide stances. That second chart with the narrower stance recommendations actually fits me well for stance width.
> 
> I don’t go in the terrain park though.
> 
> Anyhow, whatever works for people is fine. However, I was just commenting that the Sushi’s minimum 20.5” stance seems a bit wide for their claimed minimum 110 weight, at least for some riders that size.


Yeah for sure. I know some people like narrower stances. To each is own and whatever works for you.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

56 cm
I'm 5'11" 

??


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

OK, I'll run the risk of nerding up this thread...

Judging by the posts here, it seems the range of preferred stances is roughly between 0.3 and 0.34 of height.

For me it's 0.3 x 67" = ~20"
For the OP it's 0.34 x 70" = ~24"




MrDavey2Shoes said:


> 5'10
> between 15/18 front between 0/-15 back
> stance 21.5
> 
> I have very short legs


How short? What's your (crotch to floor, not pants) inseam? This is a popular topic amongst cyclists for obvious reasons. IIRC it seems the shorter range of normal for inseam is about 0.44 x height, so something like 31" for your height. (Pants inseam would be shorter.)

Just curious.

Your stance is about 0.31 of height. A wide stance for you at 0.34 of height would be about 24", like the OP who is also 70" tall.

I have a 29.5" inseam and I am 67" tall (0.44 of height), and a stance to height ratio of about 0.30. That inseam might partially explain why I prefer a narrower stance at around 20-20.5". A wide stance for my height would be about 23".


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Without inseem these measurements are kind of useless. I have shorter legs and a longer torso so may prefer a narrower stance width than someone of the same height.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

5'10"
22"
18/-3
30" inseam


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

kyniver said:


> Thinking about experimenting more slight duck or forward stances for when I'm on a directional/powder board.


For 20+ years, I rode some variation of duck, for everything. It wasn't until a few years ago, when I saw Japanese carvers all seemingly riding +/+ stances, that I decided to give it a go (despite a few in my crew saying that +/+ is "gay"). 

That day was a total game-changer for me. 



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I have very short legs


I fcking knew it! I used to tell people the same, and they would say "short legs isn't a thing" -- good to know that I'm not the only one! 



ShredR said:


> I've always had a wider stance at 5'10" 175 lbs. 23-24 is the best for my proportions imo


I've always rocked wider stances too, but after taking up skate longboarding pretty enthusiastically (I'm out 4-5 times a week, and about to go for a pump), I'm hoping to strengthen my muscles such that I can ride a narrower stance. 

In my experience, my battle has always been _wanting_ to ride slightly narrower (it's easier to spin), but struggling with overall stability. The kook in me is hoping that new ankle and foot strength, might change this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

JDA said:


> Without inseem these measurements are kind of useless.


Right, inseam would be the more interesting measure.


32.3" inseam (being 5'8" tall)
23"


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

6'6"

Daily driver 
25.5"
+18/-15

Pow board or more directional
24"
+18/-6

I have been working to going ++ just to see if I like it, but I only rode a handful of times this season and it was either pow or crust and didn't want to change to much on the perfect day or less than ideal day.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

6' with shorter legs, 30" length
20.75" stance width and +21/0

All freeride for me.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nico Wolken on his stances.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> Nico Wolken on his stances.


That's made me feel a bit less of an outcast riding +30/+12 with a 52-54cm stance.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Nico Wolken on his stances.


I liked his explanation for positive rear foot angles. I rode duck once this last season to see how it felt, and my hips felt all out of whack. I couldn't carve nearly as hard. Wolken's got me thinking I should try a narrower stance as well. I went double positive but I've never really brought the stance back in.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

I


WigMar said:


> I liked his explanation for positive rear foot angles. I rode duck once this last season to see how it felt, and my hips felt all out of whack. I couldn't carve nearly as hard. Wolken's got me thinking I should try a narrower stance as well. I went double positive but I've never really brought the stance back in.


This is a great video. Every time I tried a stance greater than 21" I've hated it, I don't ride park though. Next season I'm going to try some forward angles on my rear foot.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc? 

I find narrow stance and double positive angles to be great for carving, but I don't like it on any inconsistent terrain. The majority of the double positive footage I've seen is groomers, powder and other smooth features.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

zc1 said:


> Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc?
> 
> I find narrow stance and double positive angles to be great for carving, but I don't like it on any inconsistent terrain. The majority of the double positive footage I've seen is groomers, powder and other smooth features.


I tried it out and liked it at times, but ended up going back because I felt completely unbalanced any time I was in the air. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm usually at 27, +6. I find that to be very versatile and comfortable for me. For reference, I spend most of my time in Colorado's trees, or carving and slashing around. I do a lot of free ride and slack country too. 

I've shattered my pelvis before, so I don't think what feels good for me is going to translate to everyone. I rode duck stance for almost twenty years, so it's not like I haven't tried it. Stance angles are personal, and mine have evolved over the last few seasons. I wish it hadn't taken me so long to try double positive. I should have made the switch as soon as I quit riding park. I'm really more comfortable ++, your mileage may vary.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

zc1 said:


> Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc?


80% good piste conditions, 10% good powder, 10% bumpy.
I don't jump or do anything that interrupts my flow.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

WigMar said:


> I'm usually at 27, +6. I find that to be very versatile and comfortable for me. For reference, I spend most of my time in Colorado's trees, or carving and slashing around. I do a lot of free ride and slack country too.
> 
> I've shattered my pelvis before, so I don't think what feels good for me is going to translate to everyone. I rode duck stance for almost twenty years, so it's not like I haven't tried it. Stance angles are personal, and mine have evolved over the last few seasons. I wish it hadn't taken me so long to try double positive. I should have made the switch as soon as I quit riding park. I'm really more comfortable ++, your mileage may vary.


That's very similar to my double pos (27/9 or 27/6). I find it great on consistent terrain but I'm still much more comfortable with a wider stance and less positive angles in more variable terrain. I'm wondering if it might just be a matter of needing to widen my double positive stance a bit to find the right balance point. Thinking about it more, maybe that's the ticket. When I rode 27/0 I rode a wider stance than what I do now when I ride 27/9. I don't know if my hips and knees will allow it, though. Might be as @buller_scott suggested, just a matter of training/strengthening some muscles.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

zc1 said:


> Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc?
> 
> I find narrow stance and double positive angles to be great for carving, but I don't like it on any inconsistent terrain. The majority of the double positive footage I've seen is groomers, powder and other smooth features.


Exactly. I’ve tried double forward +30/+6 on hard moguls and chop a month ago or so. It almost gave me cancer on the Korua CR.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> Exactly. I’ve tried double forward +30/+6 on hard moguls and chop a month ago or so. It almost gave me cancer on the Korua CR.


I actually laughed out loud at that one


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

zc1 said:


> I actually laughed out loud at that one


Haha
I was swearing under my nose for the whole run. It must have been funny for the Slovaks around (it was in Slovakia) hearing a Pole repeating ‚Kurwa!’ being tossed around like a ragdoll.

It was really steep though, a hard red run. Probably wouldn’t be that bad on a blue run. Anyway, once set back to 24/-3 the problem was gone.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zc1 said:


> Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc?
> 
> I find narrow stance and double positive angles to be great for carving, but I don't like it on any inconsistent terrain. The majority of the double positive footage I've seen is groomers, powder and other smooth features.


Yes, this.

That's why I'm double + and 56cm.

I ride in Chop-land.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Normally run 18/-12 and tried double posi(+27/+9 on one of my boards this season, it was not as weird as I thought it would be, most difficult was hitting the medium jump line in the park, leaving the ground felt so weird! but after about 5-6 runs I was already feeling comfortable and could really boost off the kickers, tracked out runs are definitely not great, but it wasnt too terrible.Toe side carves felt the same, but heelside is where I could tell right it away it was much better. Im probably gonna keep my main carving board double posi, then set the afternoon board for duck stance. BTW just as a sidenote, the best carver Ive ever rode with had a crazy double posi stance, like +37 on the front and 20's on the back, but this kids switch carve game was so on point, he blew me away.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

zc1 said:


> Those running the large double positive, are you only riding groomers and powder or do you also ride like this in messy off piste, moguls, etc?


Hey man! Last season I was on 58cm / +24/+6, and I found this to work well in: pow, soft groomed, firm groomed, afternoon re-freezing chop. Didn't hit any moguls or anything like that, because I hate moguls. I haven't been off piste with this setup, but I _have_ done some light "out of bounds" stuff under the chair etc, and felt 100% comfortable. 



WigMar said:


> I wish it hadn't taken me so long to try double positive. I should have made the switch as soon as I quit riding park. I'm really more comfortable ++, your mileage may vary.


You and me both, and as soon as we're all allowed to ride again, I'm gonna be working on switch carving in ++, hopefully later this season (fingers crossed).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@WigMar how was your pentaquark set up? I know things weren't all that optimal for me on that board (bindings too big etc), but I felt like I got the hang of it pretty quick. Was that double posi?

In any event. I ride my yup +21/-9 and my twins at +15/-15. I honestly may start moving away from duck a little bit on the directional twins since I'm not riding switch on them all that often. If i really want to play with switch riding, I can either adjust the bindings or grab one of my twins.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

16gkid said:


> BTW just as a sidenote, the best carver Ive ever rode with had a crazy double posi stance, like +37 on the front and 20's on the back, but this kids switch carve game was so on point, he blew me away.


Similar to my experience in Japan - everyone who was killing it when carving (SO fluid, laying trenches at jogging speeds), you didn't even have to guess - you could _see_ from the chairlift, that they were on ++


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

There's a reason the alpine guys with their hard boots and all are double positive (besides the obvious eliminating toe and heel drag).

@ridethecliche Once you get the hang of double positive, switch in that stance is no different than in your regular stance. I did it on a Moss U4 and was more concerned about the short, rockered tail than about my stance. I actually forgot that I was riding +27/+9 until I got home that night. By that point I had adjusted to riding double pos and didn't actually think about it at all. That particular week I had ridden _only_ double positive just to force myself to do it more.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So the biggest issue for me is that I ride goofy but I can't skate around goofy. Ie I have to ride regular to get on and off the lift.

Double posi would be really hard in that scenario...

Maybe I'll use my skateboard and just learn to ride it around goofy this summer so I don't have to deal with this anymore.

Re the thread. 
I usually ride 21.5-22 inch stance width.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> In any event. I ride my yup +21/-9 and my twins at +15/-15. I honestly may start moving away from duck a little bit on the directional twins since I'm not riding switch on them all that often. If i really want to play with switch riding, I can either adjust the bindings or grab one of my twins.


My stance offset is modest compared to many peeps (18 degrees), but after playing around a little last season, on days when I'm not intending to ride say more than 20% switch, +15 / -3 is a lovely place to be. +18 / 0 if I'm wanting to play, but also lazy-carve here and there.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Maybe I'll use my skateboard and just learn to ride it around goofy this summer so I don't have to deal with this anymore.


That's the reason I bought a longboard (5 months later, I've got 5 setups that could've bought a _lot_ of toilet paper).

Get some soft duro wheels (e.g. Orangatang 77A or 80A, or if yours is a normal street setup, some Ricta Clouds 78A), and hit it!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> @WigMar how was your pentaquark set up? I know things weren't all that optimal for me on that board (bindings too big etc), but I felt like I got the hang of it pretty quick. Was that double posi?


Yeah, my Pentaquark was set up to 27, +6. When I tried your smaller Yup, I remember thinking that your duck stance was weirder than riding your yup undersized. The largest difference seemed to be how my hips were aligned. We both seemed to get used to the change right away though. I don't remember you having any problems skating around on it besides getting used to how stiff that beast is. 

I agree with @zc1, switch doesn't feel that different to me in ++. It still feels like you're riding backwards lol. I don't ride switch all that much, but I don't really have problems with it either.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

185cm/75kg
21.5"
+21/-3
Works for me on any board and in any conditions. Forward enough for powerful carves. Stable enough for jumps and bumps. Move it back for pow.


----------



## Dman2 (Jul 11, 2020)

190 / 6.3 / 90 kg
22.5-23" / 58 cm
12/-12
Roughly 21" / 55-56 cm to kneecap 

Tried 24 but felt stiff or just a bit off, might give it a go again since I'm quite tall and it looks like I'm quite narrow compared to the rest here.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't have a single set up width and angle. I switch it around depending on conditions and boards.
I'm 185 cm and +100kg

As example:
On the Bullet Train
53 cm
+27/+12

Tracer and Pencil
56 cm
+27/+9 or +6

First Call 51
56 cm
+24/+6


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Man there are a shit ton of you riding wide as hell stances. Stop it, it hurts my knees.

5'8 or 172cm

On the rare occasion I ride a twin in the park I'll go 12/-6 and 21
On my daily driver shit I'm running 18/0 and between 20 and 20.5 depending on setup
If I'm out on the Zoid or Wow it's 21/+3 and 20 to 20.5
For a little more carvy intentions it's 24/+6 and 19 or less. I'm pretty happy with the above stances, the really carvy one is the one I'm playing with more. More angle and less width as I get more comfy with it.
My protege, half of the Keystone Surf Club, rides somewhere in the range of 30/+9 and sub 17


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah my stance always changes to match the board or my riding intentions. 

6'1" with a 32" inseam. 

Park (Theme) 22.5-23 wide +18, -12.
Daily drivers (Dancehaul, Banker, Supernatant) 22 wide +21, -9. 
Freeriding on the Squash is 22 wide and +24, -6. Carving focused I move the rear binding forward one set of inserts so probably 21 wide and stance goes +30, +6.
Pow hunting in the trees on the Fish is 21.5ish +25, -5. EST bindings are always vague with angles, just sold my last set so I guess I'll go +24, -6 next time.

Rode my 5'3ish buddies 151 Simple Pleasures at 20 inches wide and +27, +3 the other day. Haaaaaaaaated it hah, felt decent for carves but that was it, just couldn't move myself fore and aft around the board like I usually do and felt very locked in place. Glad I tried it, doubt I'll ever go below 21 now but I understand why people do with more extreme double posi angles.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been experimenting with this a bit this year. I'm 6'3" and used to just ride 23" duck on everything. But now I'm figuring out what works best on each board, including +/+ angles with a 21" or less stance. I've ridden extreme double positive angles like +42/+21 twice this season and it's really fun for carving. Don't be afraid, slam those things forward and ride like a hardbooter.

I had been riding a 159 Mod, and then rode a 162 Mod and it felt way more poppy and stable. I thought that might be due to the extra length in the tail, so I rode the 159 last night with a 22" stance and the board rode longer and felt more springy, but I felt a little weird like I was standing up too straight. I think 22.5" might be perfect. It's amazing what a difference small changes can make.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve settled on 20 inches +27 +9.
I’m 5’10 but have very short legs. I pretty much run this set up for everything except tree riding. Then I’ll got to +18 0.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I run 22" to 22.5", +12 -9 stance. It's not quite enough to require canting on my bindings.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ve settled on 20 inches +27 +9.
> I’m 5’10 but have very short legs. I pretty much run this set up for everything except tree riding. Then I’ll got to +18 0.


That's funny, I dial my stance back to +27 +9 in the trees and pow. On piste stance is +36 +24 right now.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Inseam of 30", +21, 0 and width 23.5"...earlier this year tried 19 and 21" felt way too tall, locked-in and could not get the range of fore/aft and absorption/sucking up the knees movement over the board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Inseam 29”. Stance width 23”. +24/+6. It seems wide but comfortable to me. I like to get low.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Inseam 36", stance 23ish"

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Dman2 said:


> 190 / 6.3 / 90 kg
> 22.5-23" / 58 cm
> 12/-12
> Roughly 21" / 55-56 cm to kneecap
> ...


Update, switched to 24" again, feels more stable and I guess force me to bend my knees a bit more, sure I will probably go back and forth but for now that seems to work while pushing switch and some smaller jumps.
Prefer tighter for turning but wider for jump obv.


----------



## chusnowpar (Jan 31, 2017)

5' 7"

58cm width and +15, -15 on my Rome Anthem
50cm width and +21, +3 on my Gentem Giant Mantaray


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm 5'11", 33" inseam. I'm usually 22" width. 

I run +15/-12 on my Custom, and +18/-6 on my skeleton key.


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm 185cm (6'1") and 61cm (24") stance
Angles are usually +18/-12 (back knee doesn't like going less than that).

Instead of just inseam, something else to consider is femur to torso ratio: 
When you squat down, the longer your femurs are in proportion to your torso, the further back you need to push your hips and the further forward you need to bring your head/lean your body to avoid toppling backwards. Do an image search for "long femur squat" to see lots of stick-men illustrations.
The result is that, instead of staying nicely stacked over your board with a fairly upright body, your body gets more perpendicular with the snow (like a learner bending at the waist). 

One way to (somewhat) counteract this is... a wider stance. 

Obviously there are many other factors in play but I'm sure this is something which affects individual preference/comfort (and a reason to take recommended widths / other riders stance widths with a pinch of salt).


----------

